# SD card from camera will not appear on monitor



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

open my computer ( if using windows)

insert card

look for a new drive to appear.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

bbo said:


> open my computer ( if using windows)
> 
> insert card
> 
> look for a new drive to appear.


OK, tried it, and nothing hapens- nothing appears on "computer"...........


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you sure the card is pushed in all the way? Does the media reader work with any other cards?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just read it in the camera. A lot easier and safer, than removing and inserting into the computer. Also, what Operating System are you running?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Clutchcargo said:


> Are you sure the card is pushed in all the way? Does the media reader work with any other cards?


Yup- green light even turns on when inserted. Havnt tried other cards.......done have any.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Just read it in the camera. A lot easier and safer, than removing and inserting into the computer. Also, what Operating System are you running?


Using Vista. Still, I would like to know why isnt computer working with this .....

Thanks for helping.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Card reader driver most likely. What is the manufacturer & model # of the computer? Did Vista come with the computer when you got the machine originally, or did you or someone else load it up on the hard drive that is in the machine?


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Just read it in the camera. A lot easier and safer, than removing and inserting into the computer.


I've never heard this. Why is it safer?


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

noquacks said:


> Using Vista. Still, I would like to know why isnt computer working with this .....
> 
> Thanks for helping.


Does your computer make a "ding" sound when you insert the card? If not, Windows may not be recognizing the device.

Is the card reader built in to your computer or does it plug in with a cable?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

thinksincode said:


> I've never heard this. Why is it safer?


I do it that way, our professional photog friend does it that way, unless she is reading off of cards that are not in the camera, so do 100's of 1000's of others do it that way. It is not going to screw things up, reading the card while it is in the device.


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I do it that way, our professional photog friend does it that way, unless she is reading off of cards that are not in the camera, so do 100's of 1000's of others do it that way. It is not going to screw things up, reading the card while it is in the device.


I know, but I'm just saying it's no more or less safe. In both cases, from the OS point of view, it's just talking to a USB mass storage device.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

No "ding" when card is pushed in. Costco computer maybe 3 yrs old. It came all installed with card reader factory. Vista came with computer- we did not install. 

Loks like a bad card reader, guys?


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

You could have a compatibility problem:

http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/d...der)-or-digital-camera-fails-to-read-4gb,-8gb,

It looks like you can get adapters to fit in the USB port for $10 dollars or less.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

noquacks said:


> No "ding" when card is pushed in. Costco computer maybe 3 yrs old. It came all installed with card reader factory. Vista came with computer- we did not install.
> 
> Loks like a bad card reader, guys?


Costco does not make computers, they sell them though. Possibly bad reader, but most likely bad driver for the reader. Go to the manufacturer website. If a HP/Compaq, go to Hp.com. If a dell, dell.com, so on.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are a few at newegg.com http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1&isNodeId=1&Description=sdhc+card+reader+usb


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> I do it that way, our professional photog friend does it that way, unless she is reading off of cards that are not in the camera, so do 100's of 1000's of others do it that way. It is not going to screw things up, reading the card while it is in the device.


I don't know if it is safer but I always leave the card in and read from the camera. I have never had a problem downloading to any machine. I can erase the card when done downloading from the PC if I want. 

Not sure why your drive is not recognizing the card but suggest a driver error as well. I find the card readers to be kind of fragile. 

Please do not be insulted but I am famous for sometimes ignoring the obvious. Is your card compatible with the reader/drive.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Safer, since if you are just a casual photog, you leave in. Even professionals are now going for the largest SDHC cards, so that they do not have to swap out cards all of the time, and possibly loose one. I just replaced our 2gb with a 8gig, and this past Sunday, still had tons of space after taking about 115 photos on the highest res. Ended up using about 420mb.


----------

